# νηστήσιμο ή νηστίσιμο;



## tinamousou (Apr 8, 2011)

Ποιό από τα δύο είναι σωστό: νηστήσιμο, ή νηστίσιμο (το οποίο είναι αναρτημένο σε όλα τα fast food της Ελλάδας...)


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2011)

Αμ δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα άκρη μ' αυτά. Η επίσημη / σχολική ορθογραφία είναι *νηστίσιμος* επειδή, λέει, είναι από το επίθετο _νήστιμος_, με την ίδια σημασία. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης το γράφει _*νηστήσιμος*_, επειδή, λέει, είναι από το _νηστ(εύω)_ + _ήσιμος_, όπως _καλλιεργ-ήσιμος_, _κατοικ-ήσιμος_. Η πρώτη, η σχολική ορθογραφία, είναι η πιο διαδεδομένη σήμερα, παρότι οι παλιοί και τα παλιά λεξικά έγραφαν *νηστήσιμος*.


----------



## sarant (Apr 9, 2011)

Η επιχειρηματολογία του ΕΛΝΕΓ (ετυμολογικό λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη) υπέρ του νηστήσιμος μπάζει από δυο μεριές. Πρώτον, το νήστιμος δεν είναι σπάνιο, όπως το χαρακτηρίζει, αλλά συνέχισε να χρησιμοποιείται στο μεσαίωνα και στην τουρκοκρατία, στην εκκλησία, κυρίως στη φράση "νήστιμος ημέρα" που έχει δεκάδες γκουγκλιές σε παλιά εκκλησιαστικά βιβλία, άρα βρισκόταν σε χρήση.

Δεύτερον, απορρίπτει το νηστίσιμος επειδή, λέει, το παραγωγικό τέρμα -ίσιμος ταιριάζει με ρήματα σε -ίζω. Αυτό σωστό, αλλά και το -ήσιμος εξίσου δεν ταιριάζει με ρήματα σε -εύω: όλα τα παραδείγματα που δίνει, μετρήσιμος, κατοικήσιμος, ασκήσιμος, είναι από ρήματα σε -ώ. Τα ρήματα σε -εύω, όπως το νηστεύω, δίνουν -εύσιμος: νηστεύσιμος, στρατεύσιμος, κτλ.

Δεν βρίσκω πιθανό να παράχτηκε το νηστ*σιμος από νηστεία + ήσιμος, πολύ πιθανότερο βρίσκω να παράχτηκε από το νηστεύσιμος υπό την επίδρ. του νήστιμος, άρα: νηστίσιμος.

Επίσης, σε κείμενα του 19ου αιώνα υπάρχουν πολλές (και βαριές) ανευρέσεις της γραφής με γιώτα, νηστίσιμος, αν και πρέπει να υπερτερεί η γραφή με ήτα. 

Το κακό είναι ότι τα google books, και αρπάζω την ευκαιρία να πω το παράπονό μου, πέφτει έξω όταν ο όρος αναζήτησης έχει σίγμα τελικό ή γενικά τελειώνει σε σίγμα, διότι τότε σου βγάζει μόνο τις ατόνιστες (= με κεφαλαία) ανευρέσεις της λέξης. Έτσι, για να δούμε ανευρέσεις πρέπει να πάμε π.χ. στο ουδέτερο, νηστίσιμα / νηστήσιμα.

Για να ανακεφαλαιώσω, κτγμ σωστά γράφουν *νηστίσιμα* τα φασφουντάδικα. Και επειδή αν είναι να υιοθετήσεις ένα σύγγραμμα να το έχεις ως πηγή αναφοράς για την ορθογραφία που θα ακολουθείς, εγώ έχω αποφασίσει να ακολουθώ το ΛΚΝ όπου μία μόνο λέξη με ενοχλεί, παρά τον Μπαμπινιώτη όπου με ενοχλούν εκατοντάδες. Διότι, αν είναι να κορφολογείς, στο τέλος χάνεις τον μπούσουλα. Υιοθετείς μία πηγή και το πολύ-πολύ έχεις μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2011)

sarant said:


> ...όπου μία μόνο λέξη με ενοχλεί...


Το αυγό;


----------



## sarant (Apr 9, 2011)

Όχι, το καθ*κι!
Το έχω πει άλλωστε, το σύνθημα που θα λανσάρω θα είναι: Τα πάντα εκτός από το καθίκι -πώς λένε οι άλλοι Anything but arms?


----------



## unique (Apr 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αμ δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα άκρη μ' αυτά. Η επίσημη / σχολική ορθογραφία είναι *νηστίσιμος* επειδή, λέει, είναι από το επίθετο _νήστιμος_, με την ίδια σημασία. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης το γράφει _*νηστήσιμος*_, επειδή, λέει, είναι από το _νηστ(εύω)_ + _ήσιμος_, όπως _καλλιεργ-ήσιμος_, _κατοικ-ήσιμος_. Η πρώτη, η σχολική ορθογραφία, είναι η πιο διαδεδομένη σήμερα, παρότι οι παλιοί και τα παλιά λεξικά έγραφαν *νηστήσιμος*.


Τα εις "ησιμος" δείχνουν δυνατότητα. "είναι δυνατό να καλλιεργηθεί". Το νηστίσιμο από την άλλη είναι κάτι δεδομένο. Δεν μπορείς να πεις για όλες τις νηστίσιμες τροφές ότι "είναι δυνατό να είναι (ή να θεωρηθούν) νηστίσιμα". Ή είναι νηστίσιμα ή δεν είναι. Οι νηστίσιμες τροφές είναι καθορισμένες.
Άλλο τώρα το τι γίνεται σε ορισμένα μοναστήρια (και όχι μόνο), όπου το μυστήριο της βάπτισης επεκτείνεται και στα νηστίσιμα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ δεν έχει που δεν έχει κατασταλάξει το *νηστӣσιμο*, ασκεί αναλογική επίδραση και στο *αρτύσιμο *— μ' αποτέλεσμα να βλέπουμε και *_αρτήσιμος _και *_αρτίσιμος_...


----------



## sarant (Mar 27, 2013)

Artissimo? :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2013)

*αρτήσιμο :cheek::


 

pane artissimo

Αναρτήσιμο κι *αμαρτήσιμο, με τόσα *αρτήματα κι αμαρτήματα. Δεν πιστεύετε; Γκουγκλίστε το.


----------

